# Another question about poo!



## cherish (May 8, 2005)

Hi

Have read all the "poo" related posts, but am getting to my wits end with my boy and his poo!

This is what has happened, 21 May, single measles jab, 22 May, started with cough cold and runny nappies - teething I thought!  The runny nappies have continued and he is even pooing during the night.  His bum got so sore, but that is clearing up now.  At the weekend, he had a reaction to the jab I think - was hot, then cold and a bit shivery, calpol seemed to settle him.  He went off his food for about 3 days but seems to be back on it now.

Now that he is eating again the poos seem to have got worse again, yesterday it was slightly formed, but last night and today back to yellow wet stuff! 

I have spoken to my GP and provided a sample to be analyzed and wait for the results.

Do you have any ideas - this is not like him at all.  Every time I change his nappy he just cries and is heartbroken, guess that might be down to the sore bum which is now lots better.

How long will this / can this go on?  He hasn't been like this before at all - help!   

Thanks for your advice.
C. x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

hi cherish, your poor boy!!! sounds like he has had a rough time, i really cant think of it being anything but the jab, the only thing you can do really is wait for those stool sample results for your g.p. and make sure he drinks lots of fluids, you have done everything i would have though, if you havent heard anything from your gp in about 4 days chase those results up, gp's are not the best at getting back to you!!

i hope it clears up very soon though, let me know how you get on

nic


----------



## cherish (May 8, 2005)

Hi Nic

Thanks for your help, at least I know I am doing all I can.  I just want to scoop him up and cuddle him all the time!

The GP said not to cut anything out of his diet - would you agree?

I just feel so helpless...
C. x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

yes i would agree, at this stage i would just wait until you have some results, then if they are clear cutting things out of his diet is something that can be done with some guidance from a dietician if at all needed, it may just be the immunisations and may clear up itself

nic


----------



## cherish (May 8, 2005)

Ok doke Nic - thank you.

Good luck with your egg collection, hope that it all goes well!   

Love.
C. x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

thanks cherish x


----------

